# The Future of Cybernetic Prosthesis



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

I was researching one of my favorite interests, robotic prosthesis and was reminded of the advancements over the past few years. 










The above video reminds me of cosmetic body modifications and the possibility of people, much like the man in the video, electing to remove less than functional limbs in favor of a cybernetic prosthetic. In the future could body modification adapt to the introduction of advanced robotic prosthesis? Could the replacement of limited biological eyes and hands lead to exponential grown of research in robotic and cybernetic mechanisms for the huamn body?


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

android654 said:


> I was researching one of my favorite interests, robotic prosthesis and was reminded of the advancements over the past few years.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I don't remember where, but I saw a video about a man with a prosthetic eye and he could actually see with it. Only lights and shadows, but it's still amazing!!!


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

josue0098 said:


> I don't remember where, but I saw a video about a man with a prosthetic eye and he could actually see with it. Only lights and shadows, but it's still amazing!!!


I think you're talking about retinal implants.






It's the closest thing to a cure for blindness. I'd be very interested to see ocular replacements that surpasses our ability to see.


----------



## Death Persuades (Feb 17, 2012)

android654 said:


> I think you're talking about retinal implants.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, I think that's the same thing. IT'S AMAZING!!!


----------



## PlacentaCake (Jun 14, 2012)

@_android654_ This book might intrest you. It was published 2012. Here is the link to get it on kindle, but I'm sure you could find it free somewhere. The Creative Destruction of Medicine: How the Digital Revolution Will Create Better Health Care: Eric Topol: Amazon.com: Kindle Store


----------



## Wulfyn (May 22, 2010)

One of my favourite videos:


----------



## Philosophaser Song Boy (Jan 16, 2011)

Anyone else think the athlete using the prosthetic legs in the Olympics was unfair? I mean, those things look like they could provide a huge performance advantage over true, bio-mechanical legs that the other athletes worked very arduously on.


----------



## Rakshasa (May 26, 2012)

This is fascinating too fascinating for any possible combination of words to convey!
Thank you for starting this thread! I love the concept of transhumanism, have for a long time, so this has so many implications to consider. 
On your question there is not a doubt in my mind that this will start to catch on in the body modification community. There's a man who had magnetic subdermals put in his fingertips to detect metal. He can now sense metal! Would a robotic eye be so much more extreme? Beyond that look at the community itself. Not one to have ethical qualms about editing 'God's greatest creation, yeah?' They are the fringe of society, and thus least afraid of social reprecussions, and most accepting. 
I should think that people with a profound interest in science would be the first, then body modifiyers, and related fringe elements of society, then a long hard road to social acceptance. Just my take on it. I've done a lot of thinking on this.


----------



## wuliheron (Sep 5, 2011)

android654 said:


> The above video reminds me of cosmetic body modifications and the possibility of people, much like the man in the video, electing to remove less than functional limbs in favor of a cybernetic prosthetic. In the future could body modification adapt to the introduction of advanced robotic prosthesis? Could the replacement of limited biological eyes and hands lead to exponential grown of research in robotic and cybernetic mechanisms for the huamn body?


The demand for bionic sexual organs will revolutionize the field. Penile implants are just the beginning.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Rakshasa said:


> This is fascinating too fascinating for any possible combination of words to convey!
> Thank you for starting this thread! I love the concept of transhumanism, have for a long time, so this has so many implications to consider.
> On your question there is not a doubt in my mind that this will start to catch on in the body modification community. There's a man who had magnetic subdermals put in his fingertips to detect metal. He can now sense metal! Would a robotic eye be so much more extreme? Beyond that look at the community itself. Not one to have ethical qualms about editing 'God's greatest creation, yeah?' They are the fringe of society, and thus least afraid of social reprecussions, and most accepting.
> I should think that people with a profound interest in science would be the first, then body modifiyers, and related fringe elements of society, then a long hard road to social acceptance. Just my take on it. I've done a lot of thinking on this.


As we both know people have already began to make that push in smaller way. there are people with gps tracking RFIDs in their body which also contain their medical information, people who are connected to automated systems via implanted sensors, and even in certain countries (Mexico) where high ranking government officials are outfitted with RFIDs that act as biomarkers to give them access to sensitive areas and information.

I personally wish I was born a hundred years from now just to see the advancement of this particular area of science. I do agree, like with other segments of counter-culture, people will accept it. The only difference I see will arise when people willingly amputate themselves in favor of biomimetic limbs. I can see a lot of people being uncomfortable with that, but it's going to be one of those things where people will simply have to adjust. Once technology is here, there's nothing you can do to get rid of it.

Also, if you're interested in biomimetic prosthesis, you might also want to check out the field of biomechatronics. It's gaining ground fast, and with good reason.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

A person shouldn't get an elective amputation -- that's nuts.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

RobynC said:


> A person shouldn't get an elective amputation -- that's nuts.


Not your place to say. It's no different from breast augmentation, penis enlargement or vaginal rejuvenation surgeries. Since we discovered medicine, it's main goal has been to improve upon our physical limitations. With that in mind, it'll only be a matter of time until people elect to replace flesh appendages with cybernetic ones. All we have to do now is wait for the technology to surpass the body parts they're designed for, which will be sooner than you think.


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@android654



> Not your place to say. It's no different from breast augmentation


Of course it's different...


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

RobynC said:


> @_android654_
> 
> 
> Of course it's different...


No it's not. Both are elective, both are done for aesthetic purposes, both are done with the patients consent. They're the same, the only difference is what makes you uncomfortable.


----------



## Pete The Lich (May 16, 2011)

Nobody wants to fund the research but everyone wants the goodies!


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@android654

And where does it end? A head transplant?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

RobynC said:


> @_android654_
> 
> And where does it end? A head transplant?



Experiments of Head transplants during WW2 is what led to the study of organ transplants. A lot of good came from that. If people elect to do these things to themselves, what is wrong with it?


----------



## RobynC (Jun 10, 2011)

@android654

You're talking about dogs right, or are you talking about people?


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

Pete The Lich said:


> Nobody wants to fund the research but everyone wants the goodies!


Not true! Governments have been investing buko bucks into developing biomimetic prosthesis since the '03 invasion of Iraq. It's one of the biggest expanding fields of science.


----------



## android654 (Jan 19, 2010)

RobynC said:


> @_android654_
> 
> You're talking about dogs right, or are you talking about people?


The head transplant was of a dog, but it led us to better understand how to transfer organs from one person to the next. It was a very good thing. Doing this with prosthesis or gene therapy would provide even greater returns.


----------

